# What is your CCW Document made of?



## rahlquist (Nov 29, 2007)

Here in Georgia ours are laminated paper, the paper is the size of a credit card so with the lamination its larger than a CC and a pain.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Washington: Dog-eared paper, folded once to the size of a driver's license. Replaced every five years.


----------



## brisk21 (Mar 14, 2008)

larger than the standard credit card, license, and every other card size, which is horribly inconvienant. I don't know who approved the design of the cards, but it is rediculous.


----------



## TampaSsgt (Apr 3, 2008)

The Concealed Weapon License here in the State of Florida is about the same size as our drivers license and is covered with the same type of plastic laminate that the drivers license are covered with. It is quite well done. :smt023


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

North Caorlina: Laminated paper. 

Larger than our drivers license, it just barely fits in a credit card slot in my wallet.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

TampaSsgt said:


> The Concealed Weapon License here in the State of Florida is about the same size as our drivers license and is covered with the same type of plastic laminate that the drivers license are covered with. It is quite well done. :smt023





bruce333 said:


> North Carolina: Laminated paper.
> 
> Larger than our drivers license, it just barely fits in a credit card slot in my wallet.


Since I have both FL and NC, TampaSsgt and Bruce answered for me. I like the FL one better since it's more like a driver's license.


----------



## rcbaldwinjr (Sep 18, 2007)

In NY they are either plastic or paper, depending on whether or not the county wants to invest in the equipment. In Albany County, they are unprotected paper, about the size of two credit cards.


----------



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

My permit in Colorado, at least from my county, is a laminated paper card. Like all the rest of you with those, it's bigger than a credit card and somewhat of a pain. Barely fits in the slot in my wallet. I wish they would do something like the folks in Florida were describing!


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

Mine looks a lot like a drivers license, flexible plastic.


----------



## spidey2091 (Feb 22, 2008)

Here in SC they are the same as a drivers lisence or state ID card. The only difference is appearance is the permit is blue on top where the ID's are red. Very well done in my opinion.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Paper, not plastic. I showed mine to a local LEO a while back and he said they are now laminated. I still have four years left on mine so I'll try to kep it dry.


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

In Texas, they are just like your drivers license. Same size, which makes it convenient. Plastic.


----------



## Silly (Nov 19, 2006)

In NH they are paper and about the size of two credit cards. We can carry a copy of our license that I laminated and decreased the size to about a credit card.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Same size and made just like a DL here in TX


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Believe it or not, here in NY it varies by county. Mine is paper, about twice the size as a driver's licence. Some counties are going to the plastic credit card type though.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

why every state doesn't make them the same as TX. and FL. i dont understand.
making them out of large paper sounds crazy.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

That may be true, but if you have to type the make, caliber, and serial number of each handgun on it each time you get a new one, it makes more sense (the paper, not the process that is.)


----------



## godsdaddy (Apr 19, 2008)

I recently changed my NY one over to the "new" plastic style that allows them to store my handgun information (the aforementioned make, model, serial #) digitally vs. my old paper one that had several (stapled) "pages" of handwritten information from the local pistol permit office. My GA (non-res) permit is the laminated paper, and my VA (non-res) one is plain paper, which I laminated myself. I will probably not renew my VA one again when it expires in a few years as my GA one gets me 90% of the same states, all of which are in my general geographic area. I get my CCW in every state I'm stationed in, plus will always retain my original NY one (as it was a PITA to get, and is good for life), so I anticipate adding a few others to the queue over the next couple of years. (CO or AK maybe?)


----------



## blue d (Apr 3, 2008)

Mine is card stock. Heavier than paper.

However, they(the sheriffs deputy) did laminate it after I had signed it.


----------



## camguy (Feb 8, 2008)

In Virginia, Arlington County anyway, they're a paper card which I had laminated at a Kinko's.


----------



## 54omle (Feb 9, 2008)

Ohio has a photo id Concealed Handgun License that can also double as a second form of photo id, the same size as your driver's license that is issued from the county that you applied. In Ohio you must submit your passing of a recognized concealed carry class, and it has to be done in your residing county or one adjacent to the county of your legal address. I am assuming that all are laminated every one that I have seen has been.


----------



## Jackle1886 (Dec 21, 2007)

Michigan are basically a drivers liscence. Has your picture and all your info, laminated. Something my state does right!!


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

Luckily I live in Alaska, so my concealed carry permit is made of 200 year old parchment.:smt1099


----------



## Thunderhawk (Jun 28, 2006)

My county in California gives a laminated card.


----------



## sesquipedalian101 (Apr 19, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Washington: Dog-eared paper, folded once to the size of a driver's license. Replaced every five years.


I had the same problem. I solved it by going to the local Boy Scout office and buying one of their plastic slip-over-a-button badge holders. The CCW, folded once in the middle, will just fit inside, is readable through the plastic, (or removable depending on need); and, with the holder itself folded once, now stows with my other plastic cards.

O.B.T.W. According to the people at our County Seat, it is no longer illegal, since there is nothing of import on the back, to fold Washington CCW permits in half and Plastic Laminate them**. I did that with the permit-before-last, but like the plastic holder route instead because the lamination, by the time the edges are sealed against moisture, gets unwieldly.

**Well, technically, it never was "illegal" -- it just made them null-and-void -- which could lead to other legal problems. I got "chewed out" for doing it once, ironically when I went to renew the permit and get the redesigned one that was legal to laminate. I showed the lady clerk inspecting the old one I had to surrender to get the new one that I had simply covered it carefully with a sandwich baggie and taped it -- it "unwrapped" easily.

-101-


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Good suggestion!
I'll do it.
We have lots of those plastic name-tag holders from back when my wife was a teacher and went to frequent conferences and colloquiums.
Thanks!


----------



## badger54 (Jun 21, 2007)

godsdaddy said:


> I recently changed my NY one over to the "new" plastic style that allows them to store my handgun information (the aforementioned make, model, serial #) digitally vs. my old paper one that had several (stapled) "pages" of handwritten information from the local pistol permit office. My GA (non-res) permit is the laminated paper, and my VA (non-res) one is plain paper, which I laminated myself. I will probably not renew my VA one again when it expires in a few years as my GA one gets me 90% of the same states, all of which are in my general geographic area. I get my CCW in every state I'm stationed in, plus will always retain my original NY one (as it was a PITA to get, and is good for life), so I anticipate adding a few others to the queue over the next couple of years. (CO or AK maybe?)


Why do you need a permit for AK, when you can carry without one?


----------

